# Intercooler pipe clamping (wiggins,v-band, hargett, acufab)



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

Looking into some different styles of pipe clamps for I/C piping. Looking for any one that has used any of the ones listed or something similar. 

adel wiggins








http://www.titanmotorsports.com/adwicl.html

accufab








http://www.accufabracing.com/90mm.htm

o ringed v-band








http://www.mandrelbendingsolutions.com/servlet/the-637/Aluminum-V-dsh-Band-Clamp,-Flanges/Detail


hargett 2-piece
















http://hargettprecision.com/index.p...rs/2-piece-qdc/qdc2-100-coupler-assembly.html

hargett 3-piece









http://hargettprecision.com/index.p...rs/3-piece-qdc/qdc3-250-coupler-assembly.html


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I like the vibrant ones but the vibrant text machined into the clamp looks tacky :thumbdown:


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

You talking about the vanjen ones


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I know the wiggin is rated for some mega pressure in there, not sure of the others. If anyone rememebers the pruple corrado with the rear engine 24v vr6 it had wiggins clamps


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

bead rolled with proper clamp.  

be also warned that a some of those clamps are not intended to be removed/reused and known to be prone to leakage if you do so. 

also, unless you have SOLID motor mounts, you will need to allow flex in the system. 


check out Racecar Engineering magazine. it has lots of hose/tube connector options.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

Do the o rings tear, is that why they can't be used over and over


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Your better off just running silicone and good clamps. Ive ran them for 2 years now. Hargett's leak. And you need to have solid mounts for V bands. Theres nothing wrong with silicone...when properly bead rolled.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Wiggins for the win! The Air Force uses them all over the place in many diffrent types of aircraft. In my experiences with them, you can reuse them over and over again with no problems. They will also flex a little, not to tight of a fit. Make sure if you go that route you use a silicone based greese to lube the packing (aka o-ring) to prevent its failure. They will hold more pressure than a turbo would ever supply for sure, besides they are purple. Who doesn't love purple.:thumbup:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

TBT-Syncro said:


> bead rolled with proper clamp.
> 
> be also warned that a some of those clamps are not intended to be removed/reused and known to be prone to leakage if you do so.
> 
> ...


this.

i'll stick with silicone where i can in connections for now. If they become a problem, then i will find a way around them that works as well... i just don't want to fix what isn't broken, but that's just me.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

vbands on the turbo and throttle body. then use silicone couplers on the intercooler for some flex. this is the only way i have been able to keep the pipes on.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

and you can get the Wiggins type for MUCH LESS....

i have some friends in England that get these clamp kits to replace the Wiggins ferrules when they redesign their systems.... they do this as the actual Wiggins parts are way spendy. and they are DFC compared to and work the same. they are inter-compatible. i had a chance to inspect/fondle them when i got some for them. they would work well it looks like.

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/__?_from=R40&_trksid=m39&_nkw=pegasus+clamp

that said, mine is V-band off turbo, silicone to AWIC in and out. AWIC out is direct to TB, there is only one charge pipe. all my motor and trans mounts are SOLID, so the AWIC is isolated..... just in case of what i dunno, but it is


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

I was doing some reading on some other forums and found some people claiming that the wiggens clamping mechanism fails and have to us zip ties to hold it closed. GinsterMan98 you seem to have some good exposure to them have you ever seen this happen


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I'm running a V-band on TB and turbo with good results. I also have fairly solid mounts, however, and silicon on the intercooler. Any more v-bands and I am fairly certain they would begin to leak as there is no flex in the v-band.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Granted that where they are used in an aircraft is vurtually isolated from movement, in my experience once they are locked they will not come unlocked. The only way they will come unlocked is if the locking tab gets bent or broken on the clamp, we call it the "Barney" clamp because its purple. We actually see the packing ring get effed up more than we see problems with the clamp. I would attest that to user error. We do not safety wire them closed, so I would take that as the Air Force is not worried about them coming off.


----------



## S3 Richie (Jun 15, 2011)

Up!

I use Adel Wiggins clamps on my Audi S3. If you want any information about it!

I'll post photos if you want.


----------

